# Mitre sled.



## Digit (29 Nov 2008)

Still making the two clocks, (WIP) but could never get the mitres in such small mouldings 'spot on', so I trawled the forum and the net and came up with this....












produced in my usual Paxolin and after a couple of false starts it looks as though I might yet get the two clocks finished for Christmas!

Roy.


----------



## OPJ (30 Nov 2008)

That looks really handy, Roy.  Only thing I don't like is the absence of a crown guard! :roll:


----------



## Digit (30 Nov 2008)

To be honest Olly I was that unsure as to whether I had got all the angles correct that I didn't bother for the trial runs, but during the practice shots it soon became clear that fingers could get uncomfortably close to the nasty sharp bit, particularly as I'm currently suffering a bout of vertigo.
Guard to follow! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2008)

Roy,
Looks like a handy sled indeed! 
I'd be interested to know - where do you get the paxolin?


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2008)

A local chap buys and sells everything Chris and a I bought a job lot from him. If you're after a specific size, and it's not too large to post, I'll send you a piece.

Roy.


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2008)

Roy,
That is a very kind offer however, I was really asking for future reference as there are occasions when I have wanted some for a jig or odd job where the wear characteristics would be desirable. I have nothing at present that needs it.


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2008)

The offer stands for the future then Chris.

Roy.


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

You can get Paxolin hereChris, AKA Tufnol.


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2008)

Paxolin and Tufnol aren't the same thing wizer, Tufnol is cloth based Paxolin is paper based, and believe me the difference shows up when you machine the stuff. Tufnol's 'orrible to machine!

Roy.


----------



## wizer (1 Dec 2008)

I stand corrected, I was just going on what that site said.


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2008)

I used to use Tunol in the aircraft industry wizer and I loathe it. It wears the tools, creates buckets of dust, and is altogether unpleasant to use IMO.

Roy.


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Dec 2008)

Roy,
Thanks very much indeed.

Tom,
That is still a useful source, the UHMW plastics are great for some things and their prices don't look too bad.


----------



## Jake (1 Dec 2008)

Tufnol is a company - I think they do both cloth and paper.


----------



## Digit (1 Dec 2008)

Seems that I'm in error and that Jake is quite correct...

_How Tufnol Sheet is made:
Tufnol Sheet is made by laminating layers of phenolic silicone or epoxy impregnated sheet and then compressing under heat and pressure to form a solid sheet. The individual layering sheets can be made from impregnated paper, woven cotton or woven glass fibre._

...we live and learn.

Roy.


----------



## Jake (1 Dec 2008)

It might that the cloth version is one of those Hoover like things, Roy for those with more of an engineering bent than me?


----------



## joesoap (4 Dec 2008)

Digit":1vi95q4o said:


> To be honest Olly I was that unsure as to whether I had got all the angles correct that I didn't bother for the trial runs, but during the practice shots it soon became clear that fingers could get uncomfortably close to the nasty sharp bit, particularly as I'm currently suffering a bout of vertigo.
> Guard to follow! :lol:
> 
> Roy.


Digit !!! You should'nt be in there if your not sure vertigo..........Dangerous !


----------



## Digit (4 Dec 2008)

Agreed! That's why I normally guard everything and will be with this.

Roy.


----------



## joesoap (4 Dec 2008)

Digit":20yaw7t3 said:


> Agreed! That's why I normally guard everything and will be with this.
> 
> Roy.


Aye it'ls no joke Roy I think most of us get that feeling on straightening up to quickly which is just a hint of what your suffering so , steady as you go me hearty .


----------



## Woodmagnet (4 Dec 2008)

I have a similar problem Roy, if i stand up quickly or even just
turn around i go down like "Chubby" Brown's jokes in a convent.  
I have narrowing of the veins/artery in my neck and am awaiting
surgery for it, I'm also waiting for neck/spinal surgery to remove
"spurs" which are digging into to my spinal cord, so no workshop time for me whatsoever. Hope you get the Vertigo sorted soon mate and get back 
to the workshop. :wink:


----------



## Digit (4 Dec 2008)

I'm clear enough today to have spent some time in the shop Kev, but I limited myself to some hand work and sharpening some plane irons.
Like you I have a neck problem and I suspect the increasing frequency of attacks may have that as the cause.
The last twelve months have been devoted to overcoming the results of prostate cancer surgery and my vertigo put on the back burner but another visit to my GP is on the cards I think. Best of luck with the surgery BTW, I hope you don't have to wait too long.

Roy.


----------



## Woodmagnet (4 Dec 2008)

Well it's been progressively getting worse since i was
16 Roy, i'm 52 now so i suppose i can hang on for
a while. :lol: 
The worst thing is, i have a nearly completed extension
to my shed and can only manage the odd 20 mins or so
at best once a week. I have loads of things i want to do
and can't, i got a load of turning timber off Andrew and
i'm itching to get stuck into it. Not surprisingly i also
suffer from deprssion which is down to the constant
pain and frustration.  
Still, i've learned to try and think more positively about
things and the Grandchildren really do help loads. :lol: 

Kevin.


----------



## Digit (4 Dec 2008)

Know all about it Kev, I'm not not sure about the grand children though. My 30 month old grandson is into everything, helping grandad! :lol: 
Depression is a well known associate with the problem, my wife keeps on telling me to leave things for a while, she simply can't appreciate the frustration that you will know full well about.
The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak I fear.
Hopefully the surgery will see you back to fitness.
Apart from the cancer my problems are mostly as the result of being a bigger silly person than most when I was younger, but I regret little.
A couple of years ago the local ATC offered free gliding lessons to those willing to learn to fly sailplanes and then instruct ATC members.
The age limit left me well out and I was staggered to find that the scheme was shut down, NOBODY wanted to know.
I couldn't believe that the local youngsters had no interest in learning to fly.
I may be paying for some of my youthful indiscretions now, but like I said, I regret little.

Roy.


----------



## Woodmagnet (5 Dec 2008)

Same here Roy, my neck problem started with a home
made "Death Slide"  down by the riverside where
we practically lived when we were kid's. I tried to slide
down the steel cable using my jacket looped over it and
my hands holding the sleeves. :roll: I got stuck half 
way down and ended up dropping about 20 to 25' onto
very large boulders landing on my back/shoulders/neck.
My friends carried me home ( we did'nt use hospitals
when we were that age :roll: ) I was back down the river
a couple of day's later little realising #1- how lucky i was
not to be paralysed and #2- how i would start to suffer for
over 36 years it is now. :wink:


----------



## Digit (5 Dec 2008)

Yep! We probably did a lot a daft things as kids Kev, but I still think the modern generation with their battery powered fixation miss out on a lot. They may not end up with our complaints but on all accounts many of them will die younger from the lack of exercise etc.
I had my blood pressure tested a few weeks ago at 130/80, at 68 that ain't bad!
I watched the Fun Police last night and thank God that guy isn't a neighbour!

Roy.


----------



## joesoap (5 Dec 2008)

Would this tufnol 4mm and or 4mm + 1. 2. or 3 mm suffice for a table insert for my 1/2 de walt router ? Strength wise , I wonder .


----------



## Digit (5 Dec 2008)

I think you will need about a centimetre thick to prevent sagging Joe.

Roy.


----------



## joesoap (9 Dec 2008)

Digit":38m6rrct said:


> I think you will need about a centimetre thick to prevent sagging Joe.
> 
> Roy.


Hi Roy 
Thought it might need that much which bumps the price up considerably . so still cogitating and will do so till the weather abates and I can feel the cold steel on the fingers . 
Meanwhile as you've maybe noticed lumberjackin is the order of the day . Thanks for the tip Cheers !


----------



## Digit (10 Dec 2008)

How large a piece do you require Joe?

Roy.


----------



## joesoap (10 Dec 2008)

Digit":3r3hax3p said:


> How large a piece do you require Joe?
> 
> Roy.


Well Roy according to the one I have almost ordered from Axminster on p275 ,230 x305x9.5 mm thick would do for me . It's only £19.95 and that is with the fixings etc . It's not my immediate priority but that's what I had in mind until I saw your stuff . Glad to see that your mitre cutting prob is solved so well done . Take care till the medication kicks in with you and thanks . 
Joe.


----------

